# New Tank's Progress



## DiPpY eGgS

This tank didn't want to cooperate in the beginning.. But now it is doing much better, except the hairgrass is growing very slowly..
Not dying, just growing slow. Everything else is starting to thrive, so that is good news..

I'm going to remove the BBA infected leaves when I HAVE to trim. I'm not going to trim until totally necessary!

40+ cherry shrimp
5 black corys
8 ottos
25 neons
and 8 wild angels

comments welcome.


----------



## Guest

Very nice








Is that Eleocharis vivipara in the back ground?


----------



## MPG

Man I want to plant my rhom tank light that (little less planted) so bad. What light setup do you use?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Traveller said:


> Man I want to plant my rhom tank light that (little less planted) so bad. What light setup do you use?


All my P tanks were planted. Heavily too.. with my rhom, I just made a carpet of low lying plants on one side, so he had lots of swimming space.

My lighting is slightly outdated, but works just fine. It's a 4x55w AHSupply DIY bright kit w/ reflectors.

2.5 hrs 2x55w, 4 hrs 4x55w, and 2 hrs the other 2x55w. The Co2 kicks on 15 mins before the bright 4 hr period, and shuts off 15 mins after it shuts down


----------



## TRIG

looking great, can you list the plants you have in there.


----------



## Guest

I also got some vivpara recently in a mix up with an order where they sent it instead of dwarf hairgrass and I've trimmed it down and planted it in the foreground of a 31" tall tank. I was initially planning on just constantly trimming it down to where it looks good as the tank has given me a headache trying to scape it as it's dimensions are a bit funny, very tall and not very deep. But now I'm going to try what you're doing and try to make a hill using it.
Once again thanks Dippy, you have indirectly solved a problem I've had lol.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

TRIG said:


> I also got some vivpara recently in a mix up with an order where they sent it instead of dwarf hairgrass and I've trimmed it down and planted it in the foreground of a 31" tall tank. I was initially planning on just constantly trimming it down to where it looks good as the tank has given me a headache trying to scape it as it's dimensions are a bit funny, very tall and not very deep. But now I'm going to try what you're doing and try to make a hill using it.
> Once again thanks Dippy, you have indirectly solved a problem I've had lol.


Cool!!

I have been wanting to experiment with different trimming techniques..

I can't wait for it to grow out so I can try!


----------



## TRIG

holy crap, lots! I should be getting my planted tank going in the next couple of weeks. I'll try and do a journal. yours are some great inspiration for me, especially the one that had the sanchezi.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Thanks..

I am trying to dumb it down a bit now. Before it was just flat out too much work.

I want to have a planted tank, with about half of the effort. This tank is going that way right now, so that is good.
once a few key plants grow out, I'm going to start changing things in there.

But I might get a 180, and that might change my strategy here soon..


----------



## TRIG

what things have you changed up to ease the demands of the tank?


----------



## amazonjungle

dude thats so impressive.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

TRIG said:


> dude thats so impressive.


Thanks a lot for sharing that.. these comments keep me going.


----------



## TRIG

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing that.. these comments keep me going.


oh, well for that matter, all of the planted tanks of yours that I have seen pictures of are FUCKIN BEAUTIFUL. You really do a good job though, some would definitely be comparable to Amano's. So are you saying that R/O water allowed you to do this or to make your job easier? Was it the decrease in light?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

No, no.. sry.

The R/O water will be strictly to deal with the increasing TDS that are showing up in my water!
Just a water quality thing.
I will cut the R/O water with tap water, to make it have less TDS.

Thanks again for the good words on my tanks. It's nice to hear after all the work I do/have done on them.

The decrease in light, and using plants that are less demanding is the key to doing less for the tank.
If I use less light, that cuts out a bunch of plants I could use in there. But no matter, most plants are beautiful in their own right.

I don't have the time to trim every week anymore lol.

I was really only going to use 4-5 types of plants in there. Then the BBA came, and I had to do something quick. 
I forgot just how many plants it takes in there to balance things out right. Once everything grows in, I plan on cutting the number of plants that are in there down, to make it more simple looking, to try and make it more natural.

An experiment, really


----------



## His Majesty

wow thats quite the bush you got there







its very very nice looking. i appreciate all the info you post up along with the tanks, very informative. one day when i have the spare cash i will setup a fw tank again and i will definitely go planted.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

His Majesty said:


> wow thats quite the bush you got there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its very very nice looking. i appreciate all the info you post up along with the tanks, very informative. one day when i have the spare cash i will setup a fw tank again and i will definitely go planted.


Sweet!!

There are quite a few members that have stumbled into this forum, utilized all the info, and are quite the planted aquarium guy now!!

So go for it, and with determination, and maybe some $$, you will be successful!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

How did I miss this thread? For some reason I thought it was an older thread of yours that had been bumped.

Lots of growth in there, can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I need to work on naming my threads more creatively!

I can tell you what I wanted to do in there, Joe..

I wanted to have the tall crypt in the 2 corners, with clumps of java fern, and bolbitis sort of in front of them, on a slight angle, with hairgrass in front, blending in with E. vivipara,(in front of the ferns) and I was going to trim it down a bit like the hairgrass was growing up a hill.
and taller vivipara in the background.

The hairgrass still didn't mat! lol

I had an outbreak of BBA, so that's why I ended up with the ludwigia, stargrass, and M mattogrosense..


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Sounds like a good plan.

I am loving Crypt. balansae right now -- I've always been a big fan but I've never had much in my tanks, the stuff I have now is spreading pretty quick (for a low tech tank) since it settled in. I haven't decided if I want to move some over to the other corner and let it spread in over there to create a V scape or if I want to let it spread across the back a bit more and put something else on the other side. Decisions, decisions...

I'm liking your layout so far and what you have planned, I think it'll be a good mix of different textures and shades of green.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

I wanted to check out the idea too Joe, but with the 180g maybe coming, not sure--this tank might just be a grow-out tank!!

Crypt. balansae IS probably my favorite tall 'grassy' type plant. Very low light, grows nice and slowly,, and has a supreme look!

Post up some more pics if you change your scape, or if it just looks good to you one day lol
Glad to see how well your tanks are doing Joe.


----------



## JustJoshinYa

Nice!! Dippy your tanks are what got me into plants in the first place glad to see you are making this new one


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

JustJoshinYa said:


> Nice!! Dippy your tanks are what got me into plants in the first place glad to see you are making this new one


Wait 'till you see the next one in a few months


----------



## JustJoshinYa

what size?? i love looking at all the new setups being posted. i just got a nice peace of driftwood today so now i got the itch and seeing others posting theirs doesnt help lol


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

JustJoshinYa said:


> what size?? i love looking at all the new setups being posted. i just got a nice peace of driftwood today so now i got the itch and seeing others posting theirs doesnt help lol


Well, 
It won't be getting setup for at least 6 months, but it's a 180g.

It always helps me to look at others aquascapes. They give me inspiration and ideas for mine!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

Did a trim yesterday..

I have someone picking up the trimmings, and there are a whole lot. lol

The angels have to re-establish their territories because the tank is so much more open now.

I hope I didn't trim too much!

When this grows in, it should look better.

Picked up 6 rummynose tetras, maybe you can see them.

EDIT
The hairgrass is actually spreading--very slowly, bit it's coming around.
Even I am getting impatient with it by now lol


----------



## TRIG

is that an apogoneton in the back right corner?


----------



## Guest

Looking very nice Dippy









Can't wait to see the 180, I find larger tanks a headache to scape right.


----------



## Sacrifice

One word comes to mind every time I look at that tank....SEXY!!!







My wife was in shock when I showed her the pics. Maybe she'll lighten up a bit when I explain that I need more equipment







doubt it


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

TRIG said:


> One word comes to mind every time I look at that tank....SEXY!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was in shock when I showed her the pics. Maybe she'll lighten up a bit when I explain that I need more equipment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doubt it


So glad you 2 like the tank!! Thats cool!

Don't insult her, that's the key. And make sure you use lots of big words that you know the definition to. LOL


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Very nice -- that's gonna look ridiculous when it grows in... Seeing your tanks always makes me want to take the plunge into high/medium tech.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Very nice -- that's gonna look ridiculous when it grows in... Seeing your tanks always makes me want to take the plunge into high/medium tech.


Joe, you're doing so well with what you have, no one can tell if you have high light or not lol

Your tank looks seriously beautiful. The plants are placed very well, and super healthy.
Only go high light if you want to grow the fancy stuff lol

I love your tank!


----------



## TRIG

da fancy shmancy stuff


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

TRIG said:


> da fancy shmancy stuff


Eggsactly!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Very nice -- that's gonna look ridiculous when it grows in... Seeing your tanks always makes me want to take the plunge into high/medium tech.


Joe, you're doing so well with what you have, no one can tell if you have high light or not lol

Your tank looks seriously beautiful. The plants are placed very well, and super healthy.
Only go high light if you want to grow the fancy stuff lol

I love your tank!
[/quote]

I love my low light tanks and I would never convert all my tanks to high tech, but I do have a list of more demanding plants that I'd love to try some day so I'll probably take the plunge sooner or later with one of them. I think my 75 will stay low light for a long time -- if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

Your balansae looks great, nice thick bullated leaves -- mine are a bit on the thin side.


----------



## TRIG

yes, deffinitely Joe, your tank looks far better than my hightech setup. But not for long


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

TRIG said:


> Your balansae looks great, nice thick bullated leaves -- mine are a bit on the thin side.


Thanks!!

But yours look great too!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

New pics tonight.


----------



## MFNRyan

Dippy that tank looks awesome man!! I wish I could plant some tanks up like you and Joe can do. Man! This tank looks awesome, a little thined out for more swimming room an my new Rhom (whatever he is) would look so awesome in that tank!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

It really isn't THAT hard to do!

You just have to get a really good idea on what you want to accomplish, and you are halfway there.

All the info on you this is done is here, plus you have experienced folks here who can help when things go wrong.

Go for it! That is why we are here!

I'm going to put a big piece of driftwood in this tank the next time I rip out plants..

I kind of can't wait


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Sometimes I wish I could get that kind of growth in just a few weeks...

Tank looks great, coming along very nicely


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> Sometimes I wish I could get that kind of growth in just a few weeks...
> 
> Tank looks great, coming along very nicely


Thanks Joe, 
This tank is only getting high light and CO2 for 4 hrs a day. The rest of the time, it is only getting 110w PC. 
Total photo period 9 hrs tops, more like 8 1/2hrs.

That is why the hairgrass hasn't matted up yet. The tank is very near another major trimming, and I am going to do what we were talking about, and add some hardscaping.

I didn't order any driftwood yet, but I will for he other tank. I have a pretty big piece of DWood with some moss, Bolbitis, and java fern tied on it, that I'm going to stick in there once I tear up the plants on the right again.

It's shaped like a chicken foot.. lol

It's not the best piece, but it will be ok for now..

I'll be sure to post up some pics when I get around to doing it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

Yeah, I think adding some hardscape will look really nice, can't wait to see pics when you get that driftwood in there.


----------



## TRIG

aw man dippy, this tank is really coming together. I want to get pics up of my tank so bad, I just haven't gotten around to it. I am going with a somewhat similar layout that dips low in the middle and is higher on either side.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> aw man dippy, this tank is really coming together. I want to get pics up of my tank so bad, I just haven't gotten around to it. I am going with a somewhat similar layout that dips low in the middle and is higher on either side.


Get postin'!!

This section needs some action anyway!

I can't wait to see it


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS

You should put the driftwood in there tonight, I wanna see what it looks like









BTW, I moved my RO setup and plumbed it with the self-piercing saddle valve I was telling you about, let me know if you want some pics


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

YES post em up!! Or pm me, either way is perfect!


----------

